# Urgent: My Mac keep prompt restart whenever launch an application



## gan (Nov 4, 2008)

Dear all,

Really need your assistance.
i was performing my normal update for mac os yesterday. I used it for the whole day as well after updating.
However, when i start my mac today, it keeps prompting the message to ask me to restart and the screen turns freeze.

Anyone knows why?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Turn it on and hold down the shift key, and it should boot into safe mode. If it works fine, then there is something extra causing the problem. If you still have the problem, then there is something wrong with the core OS, or the hardware. To figure out which, you will need the disks that came with it. Boot from the hardware test disk and run the tests to see if it finds anything. If not, you could try installing the OS again. If a reinstalled OS doesn't fix it, it is a hardware issue, and needs to go back to Apple for repairs.


----------



## gan (Nov 4, 2008)

It is getting worse as i can't even start-up the computer. It will only freeze on the blue screen. And apparently it started to have the sound "beep beep" whenever i restart.

I have sent it back to the shop for re-install the whole OS.

Just a question, will my iMac's harddisk or any hardware got affected on this kind of situation happens?

Anyway, thanks for your help.. :smooch:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The beeping means it's a harware problem. An OS reinstall will not help at all. I hope you did regular backups.


----------



## gan (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks.

Yes. I just gotten feedback from the shop. It was RAM's problem. 
They have claimed the ram for me. At the moment my iMAC left only 1 gig ram (Originally 2 gig). And also, the shop has helped me to reinstall. It works fine on OS (i've yet to install all my s/w beside OS).

However, when i updated the OS, the computer started to hang already.
So, my question is, Mac OS are not suppose to get updated? That's extremely annoying me as i was using Final Cut Pro, all the great build in master templates cannot be used unless i update my OS to 10.5.5 from 10.5.4.

So i was thinking it is kind of useless for me even purchase such a powerful software.. ended up can't be used ...

Any thoughts?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, it is suppose to be updated. I'd say you still have an issue that needs addressing if the iMac keeps hanging.


----------

